# Compressor for a framing nailer!



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am looking get a Paslode F350 framing nailer or maybe the Paslode Coil Framing Nailer, but I need a lightweight compressor for framing and maybe roofing.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

CJ:

If you will only be running one gun, a cheap ($100) compressor will do just fine usually. I have a couple little ones that we use for light framing/remodels. I have a Husky, Ridgid and Bostich. Husky was cheapest at $99, but has worked well for two years.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

i have a ridgid electric wheel barrel and porter cable pancake both of which are great in their own ways.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I already have a Bostitch trim air 1.5 gallon compressor!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

CJ21 said:


> I already have a Bostitch trim air 1.5 gallon compressor!


Not sure about one that small. Hook it up and try it. I think you will need one that is just a little larger.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I found this one at Lowes http://www.lowes.com/pd_394125-70-D...__?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I found this one at Lowes http://www.lowes.com/pd_394125-70-D...__?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


Looks suspiciously like the PC screamer...


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah looks pretty much the same to me as well.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Are you going to be working for yourself or a contractor? If your going to work for someone else consider the stick nailer over the coil.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Working for myself.


----------



## Walty (Feb 21, 2012)

Hardly Working said:


> Are you going to be working for yourself or a contractor? If your going to work for someone else consider the stick nailer over the coil.


Is there any advantage between the two? Stick vs coil?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Walty said:


> Is there any advantage between the two? Stick vs coil?


Stick = less nail capacity, longer magazine, but narrower & usually lighter than a coil gun. 

Coil = 2-3x the nail capacity (less reloading), heavier (due to more nails), & bulkier than a stick framer.

You should also consider availability of nails for either gun. Some types of coil nails are harder to come by around here without special ordering them. 

We have both, but my preference is to use stick guns for framing & coil guns for sheathing, siding, & exterior trim.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I use this one, it can't do 4 guns like my gas Rol Air but this thing can do 2 guns easy and is very mobile for trim jobs too.

Plus its quiet, I would get another in a heart beat.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Look at Rolair VT20 or VT25BIG

They are under $400 and splash oiled direct drive. They also have S1 100% duty cycle motors.....they are warranted to run continuously for the warranty period.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

wallmaxx said:


> Look at Rolair VT20 or VT25BIG
> 
> They are under $400 and splash oiled direct drive. They also have S1 100% duty cycle motors.....they are warranted to run continuously for the warranty period.


Good advice. ^^^^^^^


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Cool looking compressor!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I really like the Rolair VT20 compressor!


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I really like the Rolair VT20 compressor!


It's a nice machine - very quiet, easy to maneuver, plenty of power for 2 guns...


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought a new portable compressor last year. I chose the makita 
mac2400 over the rolair because it was $75 cheaper.

It has the exact same specs, and when I looked at them side by side they looked virtually the same. I've been happy with the mac 2400 

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-MAC2400-Big-Bore-Compressor/dp/B0001Q2VPK


http://www.rolair.net/products/spec_pages/hand_carry/VT20TB.html#specs


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Are the RolAir VT20TB Made in the USA?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> Are the RolAir VT20TB Made in the USA?


Taiwan.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok, thats alright most tools are made overseas anyway.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> Ok, thats alright most tools are made overseas anyway.


Jenny still makes some compressors here.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am looking at getting the Senco SN902XP Lightweight framing nailer for the Rolair compressor. Is this a good nailer? and could it use 20 degree paper tape nails?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I am looking at getting the Senco SN902XP Lightweight framing nailer for the Rolair compressor. Is this a good nailer? and could it use 20 degree paper tape nails?


I don't have any experience with that gun. I'd personally be a bit leery of Senco these days. They're not producing tools of excellent quality across the board like they did 10 or so years ago. 

I know a lot of guys here swear by the Hitachi FRH framer. I'd look at that, a Max, or a Duo-Fast if it were me.


----------



## FramerGuy19 (Mar 31, 2012)

I read a review in JLC a while ago about that senco and the reviewer didnt feel it would stand up to professional use. 

That said I just bought a max 28 degree framing gun and love it. Would recommend either the max or a paslode stick gun


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

FramerGuy19 said:


> I read a review in JLC a while ago about that senco and the reviewer didnt feel it would stand up to professional use.
> 
> That said I just bought a max 28 degree framing gun and love it. Would recommend either the max or a paslode stick gun


We have a few of the Paslode framers & they're workhorses. Can't go wrong with Paslode. :thumbsup:

Unfortunately, they don't make a FRH gun - that's left to Duo-Fast, their sister company. They're a good bet as well, in my experience.

I should add that the Paslode guns do take offset FRH nails - & no plastic shrapnel!


----------



## FramerGuy19 (Mar 31, 2012)

GRB said:


> We have a few of the Paslode framers & they're workhorses. Can't go wrong with Paslode. :thumbsup:
> 
> Unfortunately, they don't make a FRH gun - that's left to Duo-Fast, their sister company. They're a good bet as well, in my experience.
> 
> I should add that the Paslode guns do take offset FRH nails - & no plastic shrapnel!


Thats partly why I went with the 28 degree. I hate the plastic bits shooting all over the place.

Just one more thing to cleanup. As for the nails I haven't found a place that actually sells the clipped head paslode nails, they all sell the offset FRH. 

The same for the 28 degrees.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah, all the paslode brand nails I run into are offset FRH, but you can buy Grip-Rite and what not with clipped head still. I fire all sorts of brands through my Paslode PF350. As long as its about the 30-33 degree collation with paper tape your good to go.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

The Rolair's that are belt drive are US made...but now you're talking $800 and up wheelbarrow style.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

GRB said:


> Good advice. ^^^^^^^


I second that


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

My biggest problem with my rigid 5gal is that it blows the breaker on half of the jobs I used it outside with owner not home And no access to the service panel


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

PCI said:


> My biggest problem with my rigid 5gal is that it blows the breaker on half of the jobs I used it outside with owner not home And no access to the service panel


That's why ya gotta have a Paslode handy. :laughing:


----------



## Kbird (May 1, 2012)

I have one of the Max 28 deg. guns and like it alot , uses the bostich stick nails as well, and will probably get another as my aging Senco is definitely heavier (700Xp) and obsolete now.... I was just looking at the Makita 5200, any thoughts on that one ?

M.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

makita 5200  that'll run some gun's for you


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I am looking at getting the Senco SN902XP Lightweight framing nailer for the Rolair compressor. Is this a good nailer? and could it use 20 degree paper tape nails?


Why don't you have a look at the Hitachi FRH gun Kent has for sale? 

Seems like an excellent deal on a quality gun... http://www.contractortalk.com/f46/hitachi-nr83a2-118615/#post1512069


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

CJ21 said:


> Ok, thats alright most tools are made overseas anyway.


If you guys want a great compressor made in USA check out quincy compessors. They make a few small portable models. We have a 80 gal in the shop that is amazing. They are top line but reasonable price.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> makita 5200  that'll run some gun's for you


Second the Makita for an affordable, quiet, tank of a compressor.


----------

